# Anyone Recoginze the Maker of This Sight?



## Trent D (May 28, 2004)

It came with the bow and I'd like to add extra pins.

There's no wording, but the emblem is a white foxhead on a field of red.


----------



## katybuilder (Apr 18, 2006)

found this on evil bay carolina archery products fire fox bow sight. hope this helps KB


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Don't sweat the brand pretty much any standard replacement pins will work.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Toooo much going on in the site window for me:spineyes::spineyes:....WW


----------

